# What Villagers Do You Hate And Why?



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

Personally, I hate Beardo. He looks like a perv. 
And Bertha.....ugh


----------



## Imonly21 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hippeux


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 11, 2013)

I personally hate these:
Ankha - ugly and her eyes are weird
Monique - she looks like a cheap skank
Olivia - something about her rubs me the wrong way
Truffles - my arch enemy
Tammi - my other enemy


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 11, 2013)

PeeWee.  Took forever to get him out of my city folk town.


----------



## Beary (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm fighting to get Bertha and Beardo out of my town, Butwhen I was TTing, guess who decided to move? Pierce. I was like NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 11, 2013)

Kevin because he is a ****.
Hopper because same reason.
Pango because she gets on my nerves for some reason.


----------



## Bea (Nov 11, 2013)

Paula. She's just. Ugh.


----------



## Sena (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't really like any of the dogs, tigers, or mice and I actively dislike all of the hamsters and gorillas.

I don't like Paula - her blue eyeshadow and bright yellow hair is really unpleasant against her slightly olive-tinged fur.
I don't like Pudge because he appears to be in perpetual pain.
I don't like Barold, because his features overall are pretty thuggish and grotesque.
I dislike Moe perhaps most of all, his enormous eyes and strange mouth are just unappealing to me.
I don't like Stinky because his name and design in tandem is just gross.
I don't like Roscoe because his eyes are impossibly large.
I don't like Sylvia because her design is just lazy and sloppy, and her color scheme is poorly chosen.
I absolutely loathe Rizzo and Moose and Limberg.

I could list many more... I'm pretty picky about my villagers, haha. Oddly, though, many of my favorites are widely disliked - I love Tiffany, Diva and Gloria, they're among my all-time favorites.


----------



## Pixlplume (Nov 11, 2013)

I can only think of three at the moment...

I don't like Al because he stole my birthday. >=(
I don't like Willow that much. She's really cute, but she was quite the issue for many of my villagers in City Folk. Blah.
And I absolutely CANNOT stand Portia. She was so bitter in City Folk, was so happy when she left. Plus her eyes scare me.

Just saying.


----------



## PinkWater (Nov 11, 2013)

Barold will forever be my worst nemesis ever, omg. He is probably the ugliest animal in the game. Hippeaux, Chops, Tabby, Katt, and Truffles are potential run-ups.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

I HATE KATT BECAUSE SHE IS AN UGLY LOOKING CAT!

ANKHA - GIVE ME BACK MY CLEOPATRA OUTFIT BECAUSE IT'S UGLY ON YOU!

Otherwise..... I dislike a few characters (barold and the anteaters mostly.) and I like most of them.
There are very few that I love and would never let leave my town.


----------



## Prisma (Nov 11, 2013)

Jambette ....
 Shes hideous.. Everytime i see her my soul dies a little x_x


----------



## Farobi (Nov 11, 2013)

I love Jambette <3

I dont hate anyone but I'm not particularly fond of mice, alligator, and bovine villagers.


----------



## Miss Renee (Nov 11, 2013)

Farobi said:


> I love Jambette <3
> 
> I dont hate anyone but I'm not particularly fond of mice, alligator, and bovine villagers.



Yesss Jambette finally gets some love from someone other than myself.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 11, 2013)

Miss Renee said:


> Yesss Jambette finally gets some love from someone other than myself.



I like Jambette more than some villagers but I don't outright love her.


----------



## Byngo (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't care for and possibly hate all the Gorillas, with the worst being Peewee. They look like walking thumbs and they're so huge... No thank you.


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 12, 2013)

Diva. I don't her hate personality but her looks give me goosebumps every time I see her  She still appears in my mainstreet nowadays..


----------



## Scaura (Nov 12, 2013)

Pietro. I hate clowns.

It took me forever to get him out of my town. Ugh.


----------



## VioletsTown (Nov 12, 2013)

Me too!  Took me forever to get rid of Pietro, I almost reset my town because i didnt like him and he just would not leave.  I was so happy when he was gone


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate Bree. She's ugly and she makes me angry.


----------



## Zeiro (Nov 12, 2013)

The only villagers that I truly hate are Moose and Truffles. They both have ugly eyebrows.



Sena said:


> I don't like Barold, because his features overall are pretty thuggish and grotesque.


Aww, I love that little guy. How is he 'grotesque'?


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Nov 12, 2013)

Beardo - that hair that stick out of his pants.. just wrong
Hopper - i had him only on gamecube and it tooks OVER A YEAR to get him out (i dont TT) i was so happy that he leaved that i must screamed out loud 
Maple - hands down. I just cant stand her overcuteness. Its such annouying
Scooter - pantshead, ugh
Harry - never understand why they bring him back :/
Mott - worst looking villager ever!

Theres a lot more i just dont like but well; these are the most important dislikes for me


----------



## Sena (Nov 12, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> The only villagers that I truly hate are Moose and Truffles. They both have ugly eyebrows.
> 
> Aww, I love that little guy. How is he 'grotesque'?



Aw man, I don't mean to insult the guy if you like him... He just reminds me of cavemen, you know? Scary cartoon cavemen... 
Though, reading that you loved him, I Googled him and I'll admit this screenshot made me like him a little more.


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 12, 2013)

well this will be fun


----------



## petrichr (Nov 12, 2013)

All (or at least 99%) frogs, bears, lions, kangaroos, pigs and sheep.
Jambette - just no.
Fuchsia - looks like a cheap h*.
Monique - for the same reason.
Pietro - reminds me of Pennywise.
Peaches - demon horse.
Stitches - those eyes..


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 12, 2013)

I absolutely hate Pancetti because:
1. She ruined my path
2.She's ugly
3. She is an annoying villager


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 12, 2013)

OctoberLithium said:


> All (or at least 99%) frogs, bears, lions, kangaroos, pigs and sheep.
> Jambette - just no.
> Fuchsia - looks like a cheap h*.
> Monique - for the same reason.
> ...




Thats the same reason I hated Fuschia at first but shes become one of my favorites that I hope never moves out. I second the opinion of Maple above, I just cant stand her (plus she put her house in a spot where ive only got a tiny strip of land on either side of her ive got to akwardly manuver past to get to my house) also Victoria, who hasnt moved in yet, put her house right above Maples in an even tighter area RIGHT IN FRONT OF MY BRIDGE!. Anyway, the ugliest villager has got to be Kevin (the pig with tiger stripes) I friggin hated him but he finally moved. Deli is ugly as well, he and Maple are the only villagers left that I want rid of.

Edit: all references to Maple were meant to be about Melba, I get them confused, but its the ugly Koala I mean


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 12, 2013)

beary509 said:


> Personally, I hate Beardo. He looks like a perv.


Noooo! I love Beardo.  Well, yeah, he might look a bit like a perv but that?s just his style. 

Egbert has always been my rival ever since the gamecube-version.


----------



## Beary (Nov 12, 2013)

Stalfos said:


> Noooo! I love Beardo.  Well, yeah, he might look a bit like a perv but that?s just his style.
> 
> Egbert has always been my rival ever since the gamecube-version.



Coolio :3 
I have saddddd news. 
Cheri is my favorite ;-;
I hated her at first
But now she calls me M-Star 

X_X


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 12, 2013)

My bottom 20:

Ugly: Hippeaux, Harry, Barold, Truffles, Jambette, Chops, Croque, Chow, Chester, Violet, Moose, Freckles, Sylvia, Buck
Boring: Deena
Creepy: Ruby, Beardo, Rasher
Stop looking at me like you do: Axel, Cookie


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 12, 2013)

I dont hate a single villager.


----------



## beffa (Nov 12, 2013)

Rocket.

…I hate her with a burning passion.


----------



## Hound00med (Nov 12, 2013)

^ Rocket <3 

And Tiffany and Monique.. They're trashy, ugly and they haunt any town they're in


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 12, 2013)

Paula - she's SO creepy...

Pietro - he looks like a pedo clown 

i HATE Al, his color scheme is basically barf. and he ruined my paths at the begining of my game!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 12, 2013)

I hate Jambette with a burning passion. I saw her on the wiki while looking at some of the villagers, and I instantly hated her. I mean, what frog has massive pink lips like that? Then she moved into my town. Her house crushed my hybrids, bushes, AND a tree, and she passed "croak-kay" onto my other villagers. Every single time she pinged me, she tried to buy stuff from me or pester me for random pieces of fruit. Then one day she was all packed up, and that was the happiest day of my animal crossing life!

Then there's Pietro. He is the creepiest villager I have ever seen. Clowns always creeped me out when I was younger, and I've never really been fond of the sheep in animal crossing, so thanks nintendo for combining the two!

Uh, sorry for the wall of text, I kinda went on a rant about Jambette?


----------



## Sabs (Nov 12, 2013)

Um, I wouldn't say hate, but I dislike Coco because looking at her walking around is creepy.
To me she looks like a mummified Zombie bunny... esp. with those hollow eye sockets


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Nov 12, 2013)

Sabs said:


> Um, I wouldn't say hate, but I dislike Coco because looking at her walking around is creepy.
> To me she looks like a mummified Zombie bunny... esp. with those hollow eye sockets



Coco is another one I don't like, purely because she looks like a gyroid. I've been creeped out by gyroids evrr since reading a creepypasta about them.


----------



## Blizzard (Nov 12, 2013)

I wouldn't say hate....really dislike....Mathilda. And she will not leave. Today was her birthday. I know she'll give my gift to her right back. Hey, it was on her list!


----------



## gingerbread (Nov 12, 2013)

Anicotti. Ugly little mouse, took her forever before she decided to leave my last town, Rocco, my resident ugly-hippo, he's just plain horrible x.x' Any gorilla villager, they freak me out lol, as in they are really ugly >.>' . (Sorry - I know I sound like i'm judging on looks, but they are just truly.. horrible xD )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sabs said:


> Um, I wouldn't say hate, but I dislike Coco because looking at her walking around is creepy.
> To me she looks like a mummified Zombie bunny... esp. with those hollow eye sockets



I know .-. I read a creepypasta about her and it creeped me out completely xD


----------



## mizukitty (Nov 12, 2013)

hate is a strong word but i reallyyyy disliked tutu and pinky. i like the peppy personality when the character is cute, like rosie or peanut.. it's fitting. but a giant bear with a peppy personality really irritates me. >.< i'm sorry if this offends anyone that likes tutu/pinky..


----------



## ForestRabbit (Nov 12, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> I dont hate a single villager.



Same. I do feel bad for the "ugly" villagers-- they're mostly hated because of their physical appearance. Those same "ugly" villagers are the villagers I find beautiful. <3 

Dear Pietro, Rocket, Katt

You guys will have a home in my village! When nobody else appreciate all of you, I will. 

Love,

ForestRabbit


----------



## Stargazer741 (Nov 12, 2013)

ForestRabbit said:


> Same. I do feel bad for the "ugly" villagers-- they're mostly hated because of their physical appearance. Those same "ugly" villagers are the villagers I find beautiful. <3
> 
> Dear Pietro, Rocket, Katt
> 
> ...



Exactly, theyre hated for their physical appearance.


----------



## beffa (Nov 12, 2013)

Stargazer741 said:


> Exactly, theyre hated for their physical appearance.



Not particularly. I like Katt because she's a cutie and I wouldn't mind her in my town, despite the fact I don't find her visually appealing. Rocket I hated because she ruined my town and moved in the worst spot EVER right behind the town hall and for many other reasons… I don't think all people hate villagers because they're ugly. It's about giving them a chance I guess.


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha I can't believe people dislike Pietro, he's awesome. I actually made his greeting "HIYA GEORGIE!" in reference to Pennywise, haha.

I'm not a fan of:

Monique - trashy looking
Carmen - hate her features
Tiffany - trashy looking
Tabby - ugliest cat
Hazel - dat monobrow!

There are others but those are the main ones.


----------



## Cook1e (Nov 12, 2013)

I love all of them in their own special way <3
Well I haven't met all yet, but maany ^^


----------



## Big Forum User (Nov 12, 2013)

All the frogs, hippos, and most rhinos. They're CREEPY!


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 13, 2013)

RubyCherry said:


> Haha I can't believe people dislike Pietro, he's awesome. I actually made his greeting "HIYA GEORGIE!" in reference to Pennywise, haha.
> 
> I'm not a fan of:
> 
> ...



lol im reading It right now... but I wouldnt want pietro anyway... I dont like sheep.

yes coco looks like a zombie

all penguins, sheep, koalas, bunnies, monkeys, pigs, rhinos, hamsters and frogs are unwelcome in Windee... id take any cat, bird (eagle and chicken) bear, dog, wolf, alligator, deer, etc. even ugly grouchy ones, over those species. Mostly I like cats.


----------



## Touko (Nov 13, 2013)

Aw, I personally love Coco to death <3 She could be in my top 5 favorites.

Technically, I despise all hippos and gorillas/apes. Mostly because I don't like their design since they looks too...big and chunky.
I'm more of a small and meek person.


----------



## Gizmodo (Nov 13, 2013)

Gorillas YUCK
and Julian ew ew ew so overrated


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 13, 2013)

I HATE BEARDO. HATE 
and I passionately hate all gorillas, like I did not even bother to learn their names and if i know any it's by accident, and I am dumb enough to make the mistake of letting one move in I deserve to restart my game.
I don't like hippos. 
I don't like the bulls. I personally hate T-Bone for getting my whole starting town to say "moocher" before leaving and then planting his house in my second town before I knew about the streetpass feature RIGHT IN FRONT OF TOWN HALL. But Rodeo terrifies the **** out of me with his red eyes.
I HATE Tabby she scares me. 
Rasher disgusts me especially since I read he is meant to be the colour of a rash. Ugh.
I don't like the mice.
Shep kept trying to put his plot in my town one day. NO WAY ugly dog.
Hate Pate. 
Love all the elephants but hate the look of Tucker. Love all the deer but hate the look of Deirdre.
Velma looks like a nerdy boy, not a snooty girl, and if she ever came into my town and tried to be snooty with me I would hit her with my net.
I don't like Katt and have had to get rid of her twice.
Barold scares me.
I don't like the lions.
I hate Hazel.
I hate Hazel's unibrow (yes it counts as a seperate villager).
I already said I don't like the mice but Limberg is bad enough to have his own hate comment.
Some of the pigs freak me out (i.e. SPORK).
I hate Sheldon. I think Curlos is ugly. I think Nibbles is ugly and would bug the **** out of me if she were in my town.
I forgot that I didn't like Tiffany when she was a starter villager in one of my towns, can't stand the look of her, but i guess she was nice enough so I guess I wouldn't say hate.
I used to hate Renee but after getting her out for the I think THIRD? time then seeing her all over my main streets I started to think, maybe she wasn't that bad.
Did i mention I HATE BEARDO????


----------



## TwinkleShy (Nov 13, 2013)

originally renee but now lucky he is causing trouble in my town lately making a few villagers sad


----------



## chrononeko (Nov 13, 2013)

TwinkleShy said:


> originally renee but now lucky he is causing trouble in my town lately making a few villagers sad



aw what is he doing? he is usually so loved and lazy villagers are usually so chill


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 13, 2013)

I really am not fond of Dotty. Her eyes turn red when she's surprised, and it's very unsettling. >.<


----------



## TwinkleShy (Nov 13, 2013)

chrononeko said:


> aw what is he doing? he is usually so loved and lazy villagers are usually so chill



he is constantly getting into a fight with bianca and phoebe often making them stomp about being rude to other villagers poor meregue she wascrying he is a dreamie but


----------



## gamergirl92 (Nov 13, 2013)

I hate bud, i'm so glad he moved, he was only talking about working out so boring and he just looks awfull.. so goodbye ugly lion


----------



## woody (Nov 13, 2013)

Pelly, the ***** pelican who works at the post office.
Antonio, the annoying ant-eater always wants fish i caught for cheap, and rips me off selling his junk.
Phil, who i paid 3000 to redecorate my house with hideous flooring and wallpaper.


----------



## Lion-Lhasa (Nov 13, 2013)

Argh, so many.
Rocket - WTF is with that lipstick?
Hippeux - Move out already!
Moose - that hair, those eyebrows.
Gorillas - so big and there's no pretty ones, the only one I could maybe put up with is Violet.
Monkeys - none of them have a proper colour scheme.
Chops - refused to move out of my first town.
Pango - originally one of my best buddies in my new town, friendship broke up when she put the birthday gift I gave her up for sale in Re-Tail. I bought it and sent it her back with a strongly worded letter. She seems to think we're still friends..

Not that I hate you Willow, but you put your house in the most ridiculous place.


----------



## haisu (Nov 13, 2013)

i will forever dislike beardo cos i hate his character design and his voice when you speak to him, dat moustache ugh, it took me like 2 months for him to move out it was awful :-(


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 13, 2013)

Imonly21 said:


> Hippeux



Same >_<


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 14, 2013)

I hate Bree very much. She's evil, she ugly, and she's stupid.


----------



## Steve Canyon (Nov 14, 2013)

this thread makes me laugh


----------



## RubyCherry (Nov 15, 2013)

chrononeko said:


> Rasher disgusts me especially since I read he is meant to be the colour of a rash. Ugh.



His name refers to a rasher of bacon lol, so I think he's meant to be the colour of bacon. The colour of a rash? That doesn't even make sense haha, where did you read that?

edit: Ohhh just read it on one of the AC wikis. Haha, well, I think someone made that up  I read a lot of bizarre statements on those wikis, doesn't help that anyone can edit them.


----------



## Sena (Nov 15, 2013)

RubyCherry said:


> edit: Ohhh just read it on one of the AC wikis. Haha, well, I think someone made that up  I read a lot of bizarre statements on those wikis, doesn't help that anyone can edit them.



Yeah, sadly, the AC wikis are mostly just... really bad.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 15, 2013)

Rasher, even out of all the new villagers, is my least favorite.  Restart, and he's there?  The town is immediately gone.  I've tried coping with him in my town before, but he's just like a red splotch of ink on a white t-shirt in any of my towns.  I really don't know how I grew to dislike him.  I remember having him in multiple Wild World towns, and I just didn't like how he looked, so I just grew to hate him.  He's unique and all, but his smile...it's just plain creepy.  And he has so many scars on his face that make him look like he just got out of jail.  His personality makes it worse - who knows what kind of crimes he may have attended to?
I also don't like Barold, but I've never had him in any of my towns, so I can't be sure if I really dislike him or not.


----------



## Arkay (Nov 16, 2013)

Eh, I like Rasher. I hate all the gorillas and monkeys, and most of the frogs. Diva, particularly, I can't stand, mostly because I have been trying for a year to get her out of my town and she refuses to leave. Freckles, also, just won't leave and looks like she has some sort of infection going on, I don't like any of the pink ones cause it looks like they don't have any fur.


----------



## Mary (Nov 16, 2013)

All of the monkeys, especially Elise, all of the gorillas, most of the tall bears, most of the frogs, most ostriches, Genji, Rasher, Tabby, Chow, Clay, all hippos...


----------



## augafey (Nov 16, 2013)

Cousteau.  Ew.  He looks like a pedophile, w/ his pedostache.  I just don't like him at all.


----------



## monochrom3 (Nov 17, 2013)

Can't stand Elise, her appearance is just plain ugly. She's a disgrace to the snooty personality.
Don't like Moose, something on his face rubs me wrong.
Don't really like Maelle, her hair needs to go.
Don't really like Lionel, his moustache needs to go.
Don't really like the goats, they look awkward and most of them have bad designs.
Don't really like the gorillas too, they look awkward and most of them have bad designs.



Mary said:


> All of the monkeys, especially Elise, all of the gorillas, most of the tall bears, most of the frogs, most ostriches, Genji, Rasher, Tabby, Chow, Clay, all hippos...



I like most of the ostriches 
Blanche, Flora, Phoebe and Cranston are great, Gladys isn't bad too. Phil is OK but his surprised face is unsettling(like Dotty and her red eyes), and Queenie...ehh.


----------



## nammie (Nov 17, 2013)

Wart Jr. grosses me out... he looks like he has some kind of infectious disease ugh like why would they make a villager that's covered in warts?? ew...

I don't like Harry either, his facial hair..... actually I'm basically not fond of any of the hippos now that I think about it lol


----------



## MisterM (Nov 17, 2013)

Big Top. (I think that's his name.) He's an elephant with a green racing helmet. He lived in my Animal Crossing: Wild World town for 3 days and then moved out. For the short while he was there, he was a real jerk.


----------



## Mayor_of_Chaofahn (Nov 17, 2013)

Let's see here, I'm not too fond of the Smug villagers so far - I've had Quillson who tried, TRIED so hard to be liked but jeebus he was annoying. Thank God he moved out.

Currently Henry is my other Smug neighbour, but MY GAWD he ALWAYS makes me do errands. Always. Do them your bloody self, frog! What am I, your servant?

I don't have anything against frogs (I swear I'm not racist - I love Kermit the Frog!) but Gigi also really rubs me up the wrong way. I want to keep one of my frogs in town but both Henry and Gigi don't really present compelling cases.

Rodeo also sends me on many errands but his gentle personality prevented me from letting him go the other day. He's a bit creepy though, saying that he can sense my smell on the letters I send him. Eep. 0__0


----------



## MisterM (Nov 17, 2013)

Mayor_of_Chaofahn said:


> Let's see here, I'm not too fond of the Smug villagers so far - I've had Quillson who tried, TRIED so hard to be liked but jeebus he was annoying. Thank God he moved out.
> 
> Currently Henry is my other Smug neighbour, but MY GAWD he ALWAYS makes me do errands. Always. Do them your bloody self, frog! What am I, your servant?
> 
> ...



I almost never send letters anyway so I wouldn't know.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 17, 2013)

I hate Stitches and Marshal.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 17, 2013)

I hate Coach. Eww. He once moved into my town, on my flowers and paths. And I thought when I first saw a house on my path that the villager better be cute for doing that, and guess what? He was the ugliest thing I've ever seen. I'm so glad he left, ugh.


----------



## Sloom (Nov 18, 2013)

Flo, there's something about Flo that makes me sick, and his initial clothes are disgusting.


----------



## WeiMoote (Nov 18, 2013)

RubyCherry said:


> Haha I can't believe people dislike Pietro, he's awesome. I actually made his greeting "HIYA GEORGIE!" in reference to Pennywise, haha.



Since I have a Pietro, I am making his catchphrase Deadlights. XD

As for who I can't stand? Tipper from Wild World. (Sorry, Tipper fans. Don't kill me!)


----------



## gamergirl92 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bud he is such a ugly lion


----------



## flea (Nov 18, 2013)

So far I've hated every duck villager I've had. I also hate most of the bunnies. Don't care for Stitches either.


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Paula!! Ugh! She moved in one day and she don't disappear from my plaza! She's always there! >.<


----------



## Hangzhou Hunny (Nov 18, 2013)

Diva. Bettina. Bella. Angus. Basically, half of my villagers I wish would just leave and never come back. I don't like their designs at all. Especially Bella and I feel bad because her personality is great, but I just...can't...stand...sideswept hair. Saw way too much of that in Korea where everyone basically copies just one style and now every time I see side-swept hair, it makes me cringe.


----------



## Nymph (Nov 18, 2013)

WeiMoote said:


> Since I have a Pietro, I am making his catchphrase Deadlights. XD
> 
> As for who I can't stand? Tipper from Wild World. (Sorry, Tipper fans. Don't kill me!)



Haha you both are awesome for changing his phrase to that! I actually regret not doing this. >_>

I personally don't think I hate any villager so far. I guess I wasn't a fan of Beardo..I feel like I would liked him better if he was cranky. Idk it's odd with smug villagers because their dialog always suggests that they're trying to hit on you and when Beardo does it it's like a 40 year old man trying to hit on you or something. Not a fan. lmao


----------



## MetaTriforce (Nov 19, 2013)

I developed a very strong dislike for Tammy. She was the second villager to move into my town, and she put her house like two spaces behind mine on top of my only perfect orange tree. She lived in my town for a month, and it took even longer than that for another one of my orange trees to get another perfect fruit. The only times I ever went into her house were to try to give her trash on her birthday (she wouldn't take it and thought it was a joke) and to laugh at her when she was all boxed up. Stitches was the other villager at her birthday party, and I sent him a letter telling him how disappointed I was in him >_<


----------



## Kailani (Nov 19, 2013)

Merengue moved in a while ago and from day one I absolutely despised her. I just hated her house and her look and her attitude and I pushed her into pitfalls and hit her with my net repeatedly every day. Yet she took the longest to move out. She is never allowed to come back or I will go through a fiery rage.


----------



## sapphpie (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I seem to hate all the snooty/jerk ones. Unfortunately the snooty/jerk villagers that moves out of my town months ago have nowhere else to go, so they hang out in my plaza. I like to call it reject alley.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 19, 2013)

Beardo he's my favorite. If I hasn't gone for a deer village he would be my dreamie xD

For the hate: Hippos, rhinos, monkeys, gorillas, ostriches and birds. I swear those always infest my villages.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Vladimir, hands-down.

He was really creepy and he reminded me of the pedo-bear.  ; n ;


----------



## Spongebob (Jul 10, 2014)

Sena said:


> I don't really like any of the dogs, tigers, or mice and I actively dislike all of the hamsters and gorillas.
> 
> I don't like Paula - her blue eyeshadow and bright yellow hair is really unpleasant against her slightly olive-tinged fur.
> I don't like Pudge because he appears to be in perpetual pain.
> ...



I hate you. 
I also hate Chops because he ugly
Edit: crap I just realized i brought back an old thread...... Oops


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 10, 2014)

Any villager that's a jock, gorilla or a mouse. They just have terrible designs in my opinion.


----------



## Locket (Jul 10, 2014)

Waffleking720 said:


> I hate you.
> I also hate Chops because he ugly
> Edit: crap I just realized i brought back an old thread...... Oops



*claps* 

I hate Peitro he is a freakin' clown!


----------



## kasane (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for pointing that out XD

Generally all of the Gorillas, Anteaters and Mice...
And Rocco...only because he moved in unexpectedly and onto my paths ;__;


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 10, 2014)

Lucky makes me uneasy, since he's technically a dead body and I don't like his talking animation. 
Al, Zucker, and Barold are all super ugly.


----------



## neon-tetra (Jul 10, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Personally, I hate Beardo. He looks like a perv.



The fact that he is smug villager is worse.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

neon-tetra said:


> The fact that he is smug villager is worse.



Yeah.. imagine him trying to dance lol

Marshal is a weird looking villager to me. I also hate Punchy and Walker because they always find a way into my town somehow.

But I hate gorillas, cats, most dogs (except Portia), monkeys, birds, frogs, hippos.. I'm really picky. I can only come up with like 15 villagers that I like.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never had Octavian but his face just bothers me... The only villager I've had that I really disliked is Astrid.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 10, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> Lucky makes me uneasy, since he's technically a dead body and I don't like his talking animation.
> Al, Zucker, and Barold are all super ugly.



I've always considered Lucky to be a dog that was in some kind of terrible accident but survived,hence the name Lucky.I'm not crazy about him either.I like my villagers to have two eyes and a face.


----------



## mdchan (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm still fairly new, and haven't met many villagers, so I don't have a huge list...but I do have one I can't stand (and he's not freak'n leaving my town, either!):

Pietro.

He's rude, obnoxious, and tried to sell me a painting for over 7k bells (it was at least twice the price Redd would have charged).  Then, when I called him out on it by saying "no way", he laughed and said he was just testing me to see if I would get ripped off (or something to that extent).

Now, I've had Katt actually rip me off 1k bells (something I've nearly forgiven her for, but if she wants to move out, I'm not gonna stop her), Lolly try to overcharge me by 400 bells, and Penelope attempt to overcharge me 200 bells, but the line gets drawn at twice the normal asking price.

Also, he's creepy.  I find all the sheep creepy looking, but Pietro is one of the two I find the creepiest (and I'm usually fine with clowns).

So, the list goes to:  rude, obnoxious, bad personality, nasty, creepy, and won't go away.  Yea, I think he's officially the worst villager I've ever had the displeasure of meeting and having.  I want him out ASAP, but I'm afraid to do that TT trick because I don't want to lose Limberg or Rodeo by mistake.


----------



## Maruchan (Jul 10, 2014)

All the gorillas and monkeys. Makes me cringe everytime I see them. -__-
That thing called Shari who simply won't leave me cycle town. Urgh. Good thing it's a cycle town.
Nintendo has a real quality control problem. /rant

Others on my instant auto-void list: 
Fuchsia, Barold, Jambette, Harry, all hippos and bulls.


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 11, 2014)

I've had lots of gross villagers, but worst of them all is Chops. He's just horrible freaky pedo pig who was always stalking Francine  Just seeing him made me feel really bad.
Also Barold, cause he destroyed my pink roses and was totally gross as well..


----------



## Locket (Jul 11, 2014)

MayorSaki said:


> I've had lots of gross villagers, but worst of them all is Chops.



That hurt me. I like him.


----------



## Cass (Jul 11, 2014)

Cherry

She will not move, she planted her house right infront of mine where I was going to use as gardening space and she's so lazy.


----------



## Fia (Jul 11, 2014)

UGH I really hate Camofrog! He moved in right after Diva moved. He moved into almost the same spot Diva did, destroying some of my hybrids and bushes -.- After Diva moved out I planned on getting a Dreamie or have someone move in from the campsite BUT NO. Every single time I talk to him he says the same thing. ASDFGHJKL; I just want him to move already!


----------



## yosugay (Jul 11, 2014)

i dont rlly hate any because theyre all cute in their own way and i really miss my old villagers i had before i even knew what dreamies were


----------



## benben12 (Jul 11, 2014)

i really hate olivia, beardo, violet, and bonbon


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 11, 2014)

I hate everything about Cesar. There are a few others I hate, but Cesar is like an entire tier higher on my hate list.


----------



## marshymallow (Jul 11, 2014)

Quillson O_O It took forever to get him out of my town. He still lurks up in main street, though. *shiver*


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 11, 2014)

err....I'm not a fan of Merengue. She's just really unappealing.


----------



## Bearica (Jul 11, 2014)

Cesar. Took forever to get him out of my original town.
Jambette, because she forever lurks Rosemary's main st.
Other than that, pretty much all the rhinos, elephants (except Tia), gorillas, and hippos.


----------



## Nage (Jul 11, 2014)

broccolo.
wont leave my town
WHY


----------



## Delphine (Jul 11, 2014)

'I don't like Pudge because he appears to be in perpetual pain.' Same here!
But I've never hated a villager more than Freckles. Gosh I hate her \OoO/


----------



## Cobber (Jul 11, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> UGH I really hate Camofrog! He moved in right after Diva moved. He moved into almost the same spot Diva did, destroying some of my hybrids and bushes -.- After Diva moved out I planned on getting a Dreamie or have someone move in from the campsite BUT NO. Every single time I talk to him he says the same thing. ASDFGHJKL; I just want him to move already!





I have Camofrog and I think he was a horrible villager at first, but I kind of like him Ha!


----------



## LilCityGaming (Aug 9, 2014)

Good question! I think Pietro is hated, yes. The thing is, I actually like sheep and clowns do NOT scare me a bit! I think Pietro is more cute than creepy, please don't hate me for saying this... Also villagers I hate?
- Tammi the monkey because her eyes are red and it creeps me out
- I don't like Flora, why? She was annoying me and tried to get me to buy pointless junk I didn't even need! She also made my favorite villager, Felicity, move away! It also took me 2 months to get rid of her. I know she's a little cute, but I just don't like her!
- I also hate Curly and most of the pigs (Except Chops and Peggy)
- Joey because he messed up my game experience when I got him. Also, WHY IS HE WEARING A NAPPY?!


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Mallary or Greta.


----------



## The221Believer (Aug 9, 2014)

Bella plopped herself in the middle of my favourite path. :< And she had a conversation with Julian in which she approved of his calling himself a nothing. I can't like anyone who encourages that kind of thinking in someone else, even in a pixelated world with fictional anthropomorphic animals. Bella, you're not wanted in Baker and I hope you become a profit. 

Also Rene?, just leave, your house is ugly and you contribute nothing to the town. Plus you're also in a place I want to path. GOOOO.


----------



## LilCityGaming (Aug 9, 2014)

You don't like Lionel? You hurt my feelings I love Lionel!


----------



## MC4pros (Aug 9, 2014)

Hippuex, Jitters, Beardo, Barold, Axel, Tabby, Diva, and Gigi. Their appearances are very unsatisfying and I'm not a big fan of some of their personalities.


----------



## cacticrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't stand rooney!!! he had his house right near the bulletin 7 it took foreverrrr to get him out


----------



## spCrossing (Aug 9, 2014)

LilCityGaming said:


> You don't like Lionel? You hurt my feelings I love Lionel!


Now you know how I feel when ever people say don't like Rooney or Bluebear. :C


----------



## PaperCat (Aug 9, 2014)

I am not a fan of Jambette, Tabby, Coco, Barold, Al, Rodney, Peaches, Moose, and some others. Idk, I just don't really like them too much.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Aug 9, 2014)

Tabby because she just looks odd to me and Beardo because of some disturbing artwork that I've seen with him o.o


----------



## MirrorEffect (Aug 21, 2014)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Coco is another one I don't like, purely because she looks like a gyroid. I've been creeped out by gyroids evrr since reading a creepypasta about them.



I made the mistake of reading that creepypasta after reading this comment and it's the middle of the night....Looks like I'll have no sleep tonight! 

Also I only have a handful of villagers I dislike but it's mostly based on appearance ... I can't stand broffina, she's currently in my town and refuses to move out -.-


----------



## mahkala (Aug 21, 2014)

*AVERY* OMG! 
i already didn't like this guy to begin with... and it took me forever to get him to move out of my town. 
after he moved out of mine.. he moved into my friend julia's town. after that her sister megans. 
avery finally moved out of megans town after julia reset..
AND GUESS WHERE HE WENT?! julias new town. - .- and after that megan reset and avery made his way back to her town again.. 
i seriously think my avery is cursed. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also winnie (because of reasons.), graham (he reminds of of a pedo who plays mmo's all day, watches lots of "anime", and lives in his moms basement. *shivers*), and apollo for ruining my bushes and trees. :c


----------



## Wildroses (Aug 21, 2014)

I hadn't realised it was possible to hate a villager until Croque moved into my town with his delightful catchphrase. 

First of all I went to welcome him to the neighbourhood and he said he was looking forward to getting to know me, as if. 

The next day he gave me something he no longer wanted and told me not to worry as he wouldn't come by later asking for money, as if. 

I'm pretty sure he also once said something about how nice and happy I was looking today, as if. 

I'm hoping he decides to move out before he asks to change his catchphrase.


----------



## Mairen (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm rather shallow when it comes to animal crossing because I completely judge the characters based on appearance. I'm someone who likes the cute bunnies and kitties. I kind of feel awful for it, because I'm sure even the scary looking villagers would grow on me, given time (Gaston wasn't too bad after awhile, really!)


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 21, 2014)

Naomi. That fat cow spread her shirt around like wildfire. And then I'm assuming all of my villagers came to hate it, because then they started wearing that bird design from Anybody from Somewhere.

All of the monkeys. Because I'm terrified of monkeys IRL and they just scare the crap out of me. I seriously do the reset thing just so that way I'll know I won't get stuck with a monkey. *shivers*


----------



## skaro (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know why people hate Elise's appearance. I think she looks unique without looking ugly. She's one of my dreamies. I love how she has glasses.
She's so different from all the other snooties. I like that.


----------



## Hyasynth (Aug 21, 2014)

I resent Genji for spreading his shirt and catchphrase around uninvited, but I have this irrational hatred for Tangy that overrides everyone else. Even Velma, whose ugly mug haunted my town for almost a year before she finally decided to take a hike.


----------



## OmgACNL (Aug 21, 2014)

Ankha - I think she looks weird and miserable and she ruined my path.    Lucy- ugly and she ruined my path aswell


----------



## Sholee (Aug 21, 2014)

it's just pixels.... no need to hate


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 21, 2014)

Peaches. She's to happy and took me weeks before she was out of my town by cycling.


----------



## beehunna (Aug 21, 2014)

for some reason, i didn't really ever like chief when he was in my town
like, i ADORE wolfgang. but chief? nahhh, get outta dhere


----------



## cIementine (Aug 21, 2014)

CM Mark said:


> Kevin because he is a ****.
> Hopper because same reason.
> Pango because she gets on my nerves for some reason.



I really hope those stars mean 'pork' and not a naughty word


----------



## Snype (Aug 21, 2014)

Not a fan of Bangle or Muffy.


----------



## g u a v a (Aug 21, 2014)

Wart Jr. Hate him~



Spoiler


----------



## Bowie (Aug 21, 2014)

Oh, I don't hate any of 'em!


----------



## Wish (Aug 21, 2014)

Jambelly or whatever her name is omg


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't "hate" any villagers, but Rasher has always creeped me out for some reason.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Aug 21, 2014)

Rasher- tried to be friends with him, but nope.
Bob- he's cute, and I've had so many good memories with him, but once he became popular, I felt like it all went to waste.  Like people just wanted him because he was popular, and not to enjoy him for other reasons.  It's as if people only wanted to keep him so they could say, "Ha ha, I have such a popular villager and you don't!"
That's not all.  The fact that people worship a virtual cat is enough to drive me crazy.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Rhonda. to lazy to type why, but it's gotta be Rhonda.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Aug 21, 2014)

I really don't hate any villager...unless they've actually done something bad to my town, hmm...

>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<< This heck of a frog prevented me from getting my last dreamie...and the person had to hold her in boxes *for 28 days* until I could get him to move out   (but he's cute otherwise omg SOLDIER)

>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<< The only good thing about this guy is that he's a soccer player, I don't play sports but that's my favorite  anyway, he killed my only perfect apple tree  I didn't realize until I actually went searching for it...

And these villagers, I have bad memories with...


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 21, 2014)

Flo. I invited her to move into my town for some reason, but now I want her gone foreeever.


----------



## JayTrain (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't like derwin, because he ruined my path, ruined my town, made one of my favorite villager move out, ugly, took for ever too move... I HATE HIM SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


STINKY NEEDS TO MOVE OUT NOW, I DON'T KNOW IF I DESPISE STINKY OR DERWIN MORE, STINKY TOOK SNAKE'S SPOT AND I STILL CANT GET HIM TO MOVE OUT.

Sorry needed to vent


----------



## princess kelsey (Aug 22, 2014)

quillson because he's just so freAKIN UGLY


----------



## Isabella (Aug 22, 2014)

i hate queenie so much, she took forever to move & ugh she was just annoying


----------



## D.L. Yomegami (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't _hate_ any villagers, really. There are villagers I get miffed at sometimes (namely Eloise; I have something of a love-hate relationship with her), but no one I truly despise. I'm just not that kind of person. That being said, there ARE a couple villagers who I dislike. 

Tiffany is a big one. I...don't like her design. At all. I can't say I'm fond of most rabbit villagers in general because they generally look a little odd, but she's freaky looking by their standards. I think it's because it looks like she's trying too hard and winds up looking like a drag queen. 

The other one that bothers me right now is T-Bone, who doesn't look as bad. His eyes really, really bother me, though - not only are they freaking tiny, they're really high up on his head and it makes him look a bit disturbing as a result.

Besides that, I'm also not fond of the gorillas as they look out of place compared to the other villager types (though I think Boone and Hans look kinda cool), as well as lions as most of them have funky designs and are also jocks, which is my least favorite personality type.


----------



## MegaGroovyman123 (Jan 7, 2015)

I REALLY HATE PAULA AND BEARDO!
Tammi is gross, and nobody loves that wretched piece of trash Katt


----------



## Dewy (Jan 7, 2015)

There are a select few who I hate, but...
*Tiffany*.

I mean who even designed her??
Like.. She's wearing fishnet stockings, bright red lipstick, tall gloves, and dark makeup. Not to mention she is a bunny. A true lady of the night.

They put this in a children's game? Why Nintendo..??
I think it's sort of funny, but she honestly just looks trashy xD


Other than her, I'm not a fan of Velma, Pippy, Bonbon, or Barold. Blah :/


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Jan 8, 2015)

All gorillas, mice, monkeys, cows, bulls, and hippos. I am usually not that picky regarding species and just tough it through weeding out ugly villagers, but these guys...just no...


----------



## Sweetpea (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't like Hippeux or Hopper. They're pretty ugly and Hippeux is rude to Pudge. They won't leave either!! I tried ignoring them but only my favorite villagers ask to move out. So I figure I have to bite the bullet and befriend them so they will leave eventually.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

There are SO many ugly villagers omg
I feel horrible for judging them by their appearance because I wouldn't want people to do that to me,
but wow
some of them are COMPLETE eyesores. I don't think the developers of ACNL expected there to be a huge network of people trading and giving away their ugly villagers for pretty ones.

The anteaters, cows, hippos, gorillas, female kangaroos, rhinos, & monkeys are all hideous imo. And they made the goat's heads really oddly shaped in this game, almost like an upside down butt. Which sucks because I loved most of them (except Velma, she's a bearded lady) in past games.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dewy said:


> There are a select few who I hate, but...
> *Tiffany*.
> 
> I mean who even designed her??
> ...



Lol Tiffany is actually my favorite villager for that exact reason! I think they designed her to look like classic pin-up girls or film stars (like Audrey Hepburn) kind of like how Monique is sorta modeled after Marilyn Monroe. I read that on a wiki so who knows if it's true. But yes, she does look like a skanky street walker though I think it's funny & I absolutely love her for it! Fishnet stockings = win


----------



## al-tirah (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't hate Rodeo but out of all the villagers I've seen, he's the least I like. He looks scary to me. I just don't want to see him roaming in my town especially at night.


----------



## Plasticlizards (Jan 8, 2015)

OH WOW I ALMOST FORGOT HOW SCARY LOOKING PHIL IS
& he (technically) has the same name as my ex which makes me want to hit him with a stick even more.
so glad he's never been in any of my towns.




ewwwww


----------



## Eline (Jan 8, 2015)

Anchovy :c I had him in my pr3cious town and he's just so ugly and now in this town.... I HAVE HIM AGAIN. UGH!


----------



## Ami (Jan 8, 2015)

Quillson, coz ew


----------



## Nobu (Jan 8, 2015)

I cannot stand Hazel and some of the gorillas.
All the others are fine with me.

+Am I the only one that adores the anteaters? Seriously, Annalisa is adorable. If she was a cat or something she would be so popular.


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 8, 2015)

Nobu said:


> I cannot stand Hazel and some of the gorillas.
> All the others are fine with me.
> 
> +Am I the only one that adores the anteaters? Seriously, Annalisa is adorable. If she was a cat or something she would be so popular.


Aww... but Unibrow Squirrel is best Squirrel. :C

I really like the anteaters, I miss Antonio from my City Folk town. ; v ;


----------



## DarkFox7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Barold- Most ugly, hideous, disgusting thing I have ever looked at.

Victoria- This annoying horse would NOT leave my first time for crap and she ended up popping up in my new town when I reset. Like, leave me alone! I don't like you!

Fuchsia- Her colors are ugly and she just looks like a model wannabe who doesn't know the proper use of make up or fashion.

Deirdre- Her eyes are so ugly and her hair is ugly and she's just ugly.

Violet- A purple female gorilla with lipstick and other make up? Ew, gross, no thanks.

Rocket- She is an eyesore. Just plain ugly.

Al- HIS EYES. AND HIS LIPS. EWWWW.

Charlise- I hate her eyes and the bears are just gross to me in general.

Ricky- He needs a face job.


----------



## axo (Aug 6, 2015)

I had Merengue as a dreamie and I really liked her for a while, but then I realized she had no personality and people only like her because
1. she's super popular
2. she looks like a creampuff

I also hate Bob because he steals Moe and Punchy's thunder.
Chops is disgusting and evil and grotesque and CREEPY


----------



## Togekid (Aug 6, 2015)

Octavian. I just loathe him. Some genius got some red Play-Doh and a Play-Doh toy - BAM. Ocatvian was born.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate Truffles. She is the spawn of Satan.
Absolutely hideous as well.
You can get a Sharpie and draw some terrible eyebrows and a terrible haircut on one of my buttcheeks and it will closely resemble that thing. In addition to being as revolting as can be, she is also quite the jerk. Her peppy personality does not do her any favors, as it just makes me want to hit her even more with the net than I already did. My favorite pass time when she was in my town would be trapping her in between holes and sending her toilets in the mail because she is literally ****. There's nothing special about her. She has no redeeming qualities at all. I'm actually lying though. There is one thing she has going for her and that is that she can be mutilated into bacon and the fact that she can associate herself with the delicacy that is bacon absolutely disgusts me to the fullest degree. I hate you, Truffles. If I get your card when I'm digging through HHD amiibo cards, I'm going to burn it without hesitation. #StopTruffles2k15


----------



## stinaj68 (Aug 6, 2015)

I hate beardo and jambette. They are just so creepy and ugly. I don't really care what villagers look like for the most part but these two characters just cross that line for me.


----------

